
A Design Engineer Explains Exactly Why Your Car Is So Boring - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/a-design-engineer-explains-exactly-why-your-car-is-so-b-1795485696
======
obneer
I like Roger Moore and Paul Newman.

